# Browning 25 WSSM ABolt Medallion



## raykaye (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out what kind of value this rifle might have, with ammo and scope include. Being that this gun is no longer made, should I sell it or keep it as a collectors gun? Can't find any selling anywhere else in this condition or grade. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

If you keep it, think about buying dies and a couple hundred pieces of brass, even if you do not reload.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My son had one of those and it was an awesome rifle/caliber until the rifle was damaged. It really did a number on white tail and hogs.

He moved up to a .257 Weatherby Magnum and never looked back.

From a cursory search it looks like they're going for around $600.00.

The ammo won't go bad so I'd keep it and who knows what it would be worth in 10 or 20 years. 

It was really a caliber that failed the "wow" test but in only two years no rifles were being chambered for it. It was too similar to the .25-06 I guess.

Still have some loaded rounds and a bunch of boxes of once fired brass.

TH


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a Winchester Featherweight in 25WSSM and love it - it's been my primary deer rifle for quite a while. It's sad that the WSM and WSSM's didn't catch on - I love the idea of 25-06 performance in a short action and it works great on whitetails and pigs. From what I've seen most of these calibers are slow to sell and price is weak. They may become collectors items at some point but I figure my grandkids will benefit from it - not me. My grandson shot his first deer with mine and really likes it and to me it is a great starter gun with good performance and mild recoil. I can reload for it and bought brass so price of ammo isn't an issue. If you decide to get rid of it let me know - I have a Winchester Model 70XTR in 30-06 if you're interested in a trade. I've got 5 more grandkids coming along and I'm sure I can put it to use.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Does any ammo maker still produce brass for WSSM family?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Maybe not. No one seems to have it in stock and most aren't taking backorders. Glad I stocked up.


----------



## raykaye (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I was thinking about selling it at the saxet gun show this weekend along with a few other guns I have, maybe I should hold on to them, don't need to sell but would like some extra cash in the pocket. Here's some better pics. Maybe I should list them here. A5 auto 20 gauge, SKS and 22/45 lite























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Double tap ammo may have some. They have a lot of obsolete ammo.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Maybe I should list them here.


Absolutely list them in the classifieds.

Just don't list them here.

TH


----------



## Ally5887 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm very interested in your ammo as well as that Ruger pistol. Would you be interested in selling? PM me if you would like


----------



## Ally5887 (Sep 3, 2014)

Are you still selling the gun and ammo?


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Winchester should have made a 25 wsm. A fast 25 would still have mild recoil and only be competing with weatherby for speed in a cheaper gun with cheaper ammo. Would be a neat gun to have if you buy 500 rounds of brass it should last a lifetime of just hunting.


----------

